

Goldbely (YC W13) Raises $3M Led By Intel Capital  - ericdykstra
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/17/goldbely-funding-video-demo/

======
jonathanmarcus
Fantastic idea.

However, I'm at a complete loss when trying to understand why Intel Capital
would lead or even participate in the financing of an e-commerce merchant. I
can't imagine Intel Capital's investment mandate is this broad.

~~~
josh2600
Goldbely is a logistics company. While it's true they're doing food, logistics
of this nature could be applied to other fields pretty easily.

The hardest part is setting up initial distribution and sourcing; once that's
done, adding product lines becomes fairly trivial. That's how I perceive the
Intel involvement.

------
zosegal
Goldbely is fantastic. We (SendHub) are on a plan with them where we are
shipped foods for employee birthdays. We've had everything from cheesecakes,
14 flavors of ice cream, and cupcakes to full BBQ spreads. Delicious.

------
jsherwani
We sent our first hire a King Cake from Goldbely — and he (along with his
family) loved it!

Goldbely is a great way to gift someone something special.

------
ctb9
This article seems to indicate that YC participated in the series A. Is this
correct, and has YC done this before?

~~~
netvarun
Hmm. Goldbely's funding round was a seed round.

------
brianbreslin
so this appeals to people who have moved away from home I presume?

This is an incredible logistics challenge, especially insuring the food
arrives edible. I wouldn't want to pay $40 for a sandwich to have it show up
soggy and falling apart.

~~~
biot
For those who love the food when it's served fresh, I wonder how the
experience holds up to shipping. The Philly Cheesesteak from Campo's Deli, for
example, is flash frozen and shipped to you on dry ice. That's gotta do a
number on the taste and texture. At $95 for two sandwiches (that would cost
$16 for both at Campo's), that's a bit too much of a leap of faith for me.

Getting the best cheesesteak sandwich in my city might only be an 8/10
compared to a 10/10 one from Campo's Deli, but a frozen and then reheated
Campo's Deli cheesesteak might only be 8/10 compared to its fresh version. And
ordering fresh local is not only way more convenient and cheaper, but
significantly more environmentally friendly. I could pay someone $60/hour to
fetch a couple of the best local cheesesteak sandwiches, reimburse them for
the food, and still come out ahead with fresh sandwiches when I want them, not
two days later.

It's an interesting concept and obviously people are willing to pay for the
luxury, convenience, and getting authentic food. I suppose I'm not one of
them.

~~~
showerst
I think they're squarely aiming it as a high-end gift, which is smart. I'd
never pay $50 for a dozen links of Kreuz sausage, but I'd flip out with joy if
someone sent them to me unexpectedly.

~~~
jgillman
This guy gets it :)

------
chrisgd
Great idea. As a native Memphian, I am a little disappointed they offer
Rendezvous, one of the worst BBQ joints in Memphis. Though it is the most
popular tourist trap so there is a reason why it is offered.

------
gmonaco
Congrats to Trevor and team!

------
aresant
Once you've sent the consummate bottle of scotch, round of golf, cigars, etc
to long time clients / vendors it's remarkably hard to figure anything else
out.

Never heard of these guys, will spend at least $500 this holiday season on
corporate gifts once I try them out myself ;)

Very cool idea, can't wait to try it.

~~~
ericdykstra
Glad you like it! We have a service to help you select and serve your clients
and vendors for corporate gifts:
[https://www.goldbely.com/concierge](https://www.goldbely.com/concierge) or
email concierge@goldbely.com

Of course, feel free to browse and choose for yourself :)

